# cutting sheet fiberglass



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Special for sure. Full face, fitted, respirator mandatory. Glass fibres and plastic powder. The dust gets in your clothes and may make you itch something fierce. I have worked with it in the form of large diameter piping in the paper mills and power plants. I hate it!


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

3/4" thick?? Wow...thats some thick fiberglass...Well for one....use a super fine blade...one that is specific to fine woodworking and plastics. looks like it's got a zillion teeth on it.
and...this is the most important...when cutting it....I'd use a facemask to keep from inhaling the fibreglass. Definitly dont wanna mess up your lungs to save a buck.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

if you can cut it wet...... water helps lube, and dust


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

I have cut both fiberglass and vinyl siding with a circular saw....as Santa Caras said...with a super fine-toothed blade. However, in order to reduce the amount of cutting debris, mount the blade so it runs backwards.


----------



## Pipiyolti (Jun 27, 2013)

Be sure your next shower is a cold one or you'll be itching for days.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the tips. Looks like I'll be breaking out my respirator and tyvek suit.

Also, sorry about the post in Commercial Beekeeping Forum. I had intended to post in the Equipment Forum.....


----------



## Jared.Downs (Jun 28, 2013)

AstroBee-

Not sure what equipment you have...but if you have a "Saw Stop" be careful what you cut on there.

In college I set the Saw Stop in our shop off when I was cutting Acrylic. No one knew that it could trigger the mechanism. And another guy I use to work with set one off with another material.

Just in case you have that for a table saw.

Other wise, go slow when cutting fiberglass.


----------



## Markt (Feb 8, 2012)

Maybe you should look into putting a Regular fine toothed wood blade into a tile saw... I would think the water would be a definite bonus


----------



## nwvandersys (Nov 20, 2012)

I cut thinner fiberglass sheet all the time here at work, I use a diamond blade for cutting porcelain tile. That with a wet tile saw may be the perfect combination, although may be a little rough on the pump for the saw.


----------

